# FW 190 Sturmbock info?



## von hahn (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to get as much info as I can on JG 300 and JG 3 between july 1944 and November 1944-particularly on 5./ JG 300, 6./ JG 300,8./jg 300 and IV./ JG3. Any pictures of aircraft or pilots, info on pilots, enemy engagements, stories or info on bases would be great! 

Also, any info on Lobnnitz or photos of the this airfield, the base of JG 300 at this time, would be very appreciated.

Kind regards,

von hahn


----------



## drgondog (Jul 18, 2009)

von hahn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to get as much info as I can on JG 300 and JG 3 between july 1944 and November 1944-particularly on 5./ JG 300, 6./ JG 300,8./jg 300 and IV./ JG3. Any pictures of aircraft or pilots, info on pilots, enemy engagements, stories or info on bases would be great!
> 
> ...



There are several great books by Prien, Goyat, etc on those two units?


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 18, 2009)

drgondog said:


> There are several great books by Prien, Goyat, etc on those two units?



Yup, there's a two volume set on JG300 as far as I remember.


----------

